# Leo



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Greetings fellow stick/cane enthusiasts!

I finally have been able to actually do some carving this year. Seems like when I make a resolution to carve for a full year, something always happens to thwart those plans. Well I made myself do this one before the year ends.

Stick is probably maple, not positive, has a nice knob that will need to be shaped up.

First attempt at a big cat, not totally happy with it yet, but close enough on the rough out.

I'll post more over the next few days.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the rought out looking pretty good. Proportions seem okay . hope you get the time to do more on it


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great. Look forward to checking it out when done.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice start, I look forward to see it progress.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice start. Good use of the stick shape. I look forward to seeing it as you complete it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Glad your making some time for yourself and the rough out looks great!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hope you get more time to carve. The rough out is good. Just begging to be finished


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking forward to the finished stick


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Finished and delivered by Christmas! 
Tung oil finish, first attempt at leather stamping. It's quarter staff height. Recipient was very happy.

Happy New Year!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

closer look


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great job! I like the leather grip you made too.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Congratulations on the completion of a very nice carving on a very stick. I like the leather work, too. There's going to be a proud person strutting down the street or the trail.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking piece JJireh! Can U explain the leather stamping process?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. MJC4, It's rawhide strip, trimmed, soaked in water and left to dry until it looks dry but is still damp. Then take a mallet and leather stamp set and start tapping. Let dry and seal. Mine got a little muddy, but I'll take it for a learning experience.

example: http://leathercraftmax.com/how-to-stamp-leather-patterns-leathercraft-tutorial/


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

This is a beautiful stick, The lions head looks natural, almost as if it grew that way! Thanks for taking the time to post this! N.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Made a nice looking stick, and nice tooling on the leather grip, well done


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one


----------

